
The Startup Tapes - timanglade
http://tapes.scalevp.com/
======
ckurose
Great to see a hiring startup Lever lead by example and take the diversity of
their own hiring so seriously. Love this candid format!

------
pharkmillups
Very cool. I had heard rumors that Tim was working on this. He did some great
work with the NoSQL Tapes [0] a while back. I'm hoping these are of a similar
caliber.

[0] [http://nosqltapes.com/](http://nosqltapes.com/)

~~~
timanglade
Hey thanks! It is definitely inspired by that previous project of mine, but
hopefully the image quality will be better this time around :p

------
avitus
The story from the founder of Bleacher Report was fascinating. Takes great
wisdom to demote oneself. Definitely worth watching.

~~~
CackAttack
Agree. Silicon Valley promotes failure but not always the candid
circumstances, instead just the rebound from failure and all the takeaways.
Nice format to draw out an authentic story.

------
brmunk
Havn't been through all the videos yet! But this looks really promising -
great format! Only problem I guess is I feel I have to really watch it -
instead of just listening on a podcast while commuting :-)

------
atseitlin
Very cool! Love the candid and open conversations on both successes and
failures from some very impressive entrepreneurs. Can't wait to see the rest.

------
bigfish24
Love the immersive steadicam style! Seems more candid. Looking forward to the
other videos!

One question, how did you decide on who to interview?

~~~
jpsim
Came here to say this. I wasn't sure about the steadicam approach at first,
but after watching one of the videos, it felt like I was there! Looking
forward to seeing the upcoming ones.

~~~
timanglade
I wasn’t sure either when I started :p I really try to cut down on the gloss
and make the whole thing very approachable… I hope it doesn’t distract from
the guest or the conversation, so we’ll keep trying to strike a good balance.

------
staceycurry
Looking forward to future videos especially Aaron. Liked the diversity
conversation with Sarah Nahm at lever

~~~
timanglade
Aaron is going to be so great. I’m actually interviewing him later today :)
Quite a day!

